# Couple Black Ash Burl



## myingling (Feb 8, 2016)

first call is stabilized black ash burl titanium
second one is dyed green stabilized black ash burl brass


 

 

 

 brass

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2016)

So very nice. I especially like the 2nd one. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice- I agree the second one is outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Primo either way you look at them!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve S (Feb 8, 2016)

@myingling 
Those are beautiful Mike. Where did you get the brass and titanium surface material?
Steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 8, 2016)

Sharp calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 8, 2016)

Those are nice looking calls.Especially like the first one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome as always

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 8, 2016)

Steve S said:


> @myingling
> Those are beautiful Mike. Where did you get the brass and titanium surface material?
> Steve



Thanks pick it up off ebay cut with band saw


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 8, 2016)

Great looking PC's Mike !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 13, 2016)

one more just done up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

